

Spherical glass solar energy generator - rev087
http://www.designboom.com/weblog/cat/16/view/23214/spherical-glass-solar-energy-generator-by-rawlemon.html

======
lutusp
A normal lens is much more efficient than a sphere. And a Fresnel lens is more
economical as well as more efficient.

It's very pretty, and it may actually be intended as a work of art. But it's
not efficient technology.

Here is an optical analysis of a sphere used as a lens -- the light doesn't
converge to a single point, which is why spheres are more decorations than
lenses:

<http://i.imgur.com/4e4FX.png>

